# Matte Everything



## 3773519 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok so I love me sum MAC just like any other person on the face of this planet. but i feel like even though the shimmers and glitters are nice....Im a huge fan of MATTE anything. Matte lipsticks, matte e/s and even matte blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are there any matte lovers out there. What are sum of your favorite matte products???? I went nuts when Matte2 came out. 


P.S. I have been seeking a nice dark green matte e/s. Doesnt have to be MAC. I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2009)

MUFE matte eyeshadows and NARS matte lipsticks are good. I love MUFE's matte foundations.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_MUFE matte eyeshadows and NARS matte lipsticks are good. I love MUFE's matte foundations._

 

MATTE FOUNDATIONS?? omg i need to go check that out ASAP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually like to use a more iridescent formula for foundation but this sounds like i need to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 18, 2009)

Try Mac's Velvet Moss eyeshadow!


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 18, 2009)

I love mattes I'm always trying to get all the matte2 shadows whenever I see them at my CCO


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a Matte Lover too!!!

I like how they give an overall finished look on eyes (thats my opinion).  Or even some satin (Faux l/s) & amplified (Blankety l/s; one of my favs) finishes are close enough (for the lips) or velvet finishes like Vanilla e/s is close as well.

Matte green e/s?? Hmm, check out the Revlon Matte Collection.  I think they do have a dark green.  I know for sure that they have a dark matte blue.  Also they have matte lipsticks; Ive heard great things about them & they are cheap.  Ulta is currently having a sale for Buy 1, Get 1 Free.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 23, 2009)

I love mattes and satins (eyeshadow, blushes, lipsticks, everything)! I *HATE* _HATE_ HATE glitter and shimmer... it's so messy and dirty looking. Sometimes I add another finish to my look but only to brighten it... mixed with only mattes a slightly frosty shadow is _okay_.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 23, 2009)

I love matte. I think I have every MAC matte Shadow made! Bottle Green is very pretty...  Mufe has amazing matte shadows. I have no choice to start expanding my collection there unless MAC starts making more!!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2009)

i love mattes too <3 bottle green is a nice dark green.


----------



## iio (Mar 23, 2009)

I love matte makeup too.  I use to always where eyeshadows with glitter or frost and it just makes my face look too shiny.  Matte blush, bronzer, and eyeshadow really brings out my facial features and not give me such a oily look.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 23, 2009)

i wasnt a fan of matte stuff until i got some inglot matte eyeshadows , these babies are insanely beautiful .


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2009)

I love mattes too. I'm trying to up my game in them so this thread is good for me.


----------



## sundaram (Mar 23, 2009)

yessss! mattes ftw! this thread is going to be so helpful <3


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Try Mac's Velvet Moss eyeshadow!_

 
Its a great color but its not matte.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm on team matte as well.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 25, 2009)

blunt + espresso are my fave matte staples. 

kinda sexy lipstick too.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the Matte2 eyeshadows! I just got Fig.1 and love it.
MUFE do good matte eyeshadows. I only have #75 and #92, but I still want more.
I only do matte eyeshadow and blush, no matte lips for me (unless it's some occasional Ruby Woo).
Love my shimmer (but no glitter!).


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 25, 2009)

I love mattes as well but I find many to look chalky on me, so I have to be really creative to get many to work, but Ben Nye have a ton of mattes


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 25, 2009)

I like mattes too.  I just wish there were more bold colors in a nice matte formulas.  It's like they only work on color development for things that are shimmery.  Oh well... I like MAC's dark matte colors and neutral matte colors.  For everything else, there MUFE.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Total team matte here


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 25, 2009)

[Sorry double]


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 25, 2009)

MUFE #47 is a great dark green(matte). I'm more attracted to shimmer but mattes balance out many looks, especially eye looks...


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 25, 2009)

I've only recently gotten into mattes...mostly because shimmers are starting to annoy me. They don't really look all to polished compared to matte or satin shadows, so I've recently been trying to get as many satins and mattes as I can. 

I hate matte lipsticks though. So drying, and with my diet, they just ain't happenin'


----------



## emeraldjewels (Mar 26, 2009)

I love mattes too, Flourishing is a really nice matte green


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I enjoy matte products as well!!! Most of the time, shimmer isn't for daytime, and I'm usually out in the daytime obviously so I don't want BAM shimmer on my face!! Matte lippies are delish too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 26, 2009)

Urban Decay has some mattes in their line now too... Anybody have any of them? What's the formula like on those?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 27, 2009)

my new thing is MATTE, MATTE, MATTE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think they have better color payoff and they are easy to blend if you use the right tools. they used to look all splotchy and uneven on me but i just learned to pat the shadow on my lids instead of swiping (for an all over color). it does take some practice but once you get it, it's beeeautiful. i only have a few matte eyeshadows and i wanna get more!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Urban Decay has some mattes in their line now too... Anybody have any of them? What's the formula like on those?_

 
I have the UD e/s in Secret Service. It's a medium brown matte color. It's good so far but i don't reach for it much. I should try it out more and let you know later!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 27, 2009)

I adore Secret Service!  It's my go-to crease brown.  UD's matte formula is excellent, reminiscent of MAC's Matte2, IMO.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I have the UD e/s in Secret Service. It's a medium brown matte color. It's good so far but i don't reach for it much. I should try it out more and let you know later!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Urban Decay has some mattes in their line now too... Anybody have any of them? What's the formula like on those?_


----------



## Ikara (Mar 27, 2009)

count me for team matte too!
I use mattes and satins all the time. I love how they look, from sophisticated to super natural or wild, mattes do it all for me!
Matte eyeshadows: MUFE and Make Up Store (I find some MAC mattes hard to work with)
Matte blushes: MUFE and NARS
Matte lippies: MAC and NARS

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super matt loose powder by MUFE


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Its a great color but its not matte._

 
I know, it's a velvet, but the finish is matter than a satin!


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I know, it's a velvet, but the finish is matter than a satin!_

 
Sorry, I meant a VELUXE!!


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a fan of mattes, too. Kryolan is fantastic for matte eyeshadows - nice pigmentation, smooth, blendable and exceptionally good value; you get a lot of product for cheap. Dior also has some gorgeously smooth and velvety mattes. 

I don't have a favourite brand for matte lipsticks yet, though - I was broke and missed out on the Mattenes, which is still breaking my heart.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Urban Decay has some mattes in their line now too... Anybody have any of them? What's the formula like on those?_

 
I only have one in Narcotic (pretty baby blue) and I like it a lot, silky smooth and really pigmented.
But my true LOVE are MAC Matte pigments if you dont have some you must!!!! I mean... they are awesome... just that much.  Plus, you can add any shimmery eyeshadow over a matte and BAM : most deeper color effect and shimmery if it's your thing.
I challenge anyone with some color theory skills to buy Black Black, Pure White, Primary Yellow, Marine Ultra and Basic Red to not be amazed by what you can do with those... like create any shade you feel to...

But yeah I love all of the mattes I have. The most beautiful pink eyeshadow MAC have IMO ? Pink Vivid !!!! (sadly d/c.. run an ask your pro store or CCO if you don't have it..)

I love Veluxe too... I wish they didn't almost discontinue all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go see QueenofblendingMUA on Youtube.. she has tones of beautiful matte tutorials.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Total team matte here_

 
Go TEAM MATTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikara (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_I challenge anyone with some color theory skills to buy Black Black, Pure White, Primary Yellow, Marine Ultra and Basic Red to not be amazed by what you can do with those... like create any shade you feel to..._

 
I do not have a lot of skills but this challenge sounds very fun! But those MAC pigments are pro, aren't they? I think I'll try with MUFE Pure pigments


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 29, 2009)

I adore mattes as well, especially matte lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NARS Velvet Matte pencils are awesome! And MAC's matte e/s and l/s are amazing!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Matte2. I wish they wouldnt d/c them! They are so soft, so blendable and so perfect. They should just make it their matte formula! I absolutely love post haste and Prussian, tete a tint is a perfect sort of cinnamon lid color which is perfet on my NC45 skin, while blanc type pretty much is what vanilla wishes it could be. I love matte2 and have them all!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh I love matte colors! I've just recently gotten into them, I got tired of the same glitter everywhere on my eyes and on my friggin cheeks. I found some good ones from the MAC pro store, they are super pigmented and blend beautifully! 

The matter blushes from NARS are amazing as well as some of their eyeshadow duos.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 30, 2009)

I loooooooooove matte colors.  I love shimmer equally, but i cannot do a look of all shimmer shadows, its like wearing a bike reflector on my  eyes.  A nice combo of mattes and shimmers is the way to go.  I also love all matte looks, but with matte you need to work at it more because mistakes show up a lot more in terms of blending but when you get it right it is GORGEOUS


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I just say. Mattene lipsticks need to be permanent! I just got ahold of orange dare and you say tomato. SOOOOO Lovely. They should say bye to slimshines and put mattene's in their place.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG me too! Especially when it comes to e/s! I find the blending looks absolutely gorgeus and more professional. I look like I used my skills and some MAC haha instead of a sponge applicator and wet and wild in a dirty gas station bathroom. No offense to anyone! I love ds mu too! Just makin' a joke
I nothing is more classic than matte defined beautiful lips! I second the MUFE rec their e/s are amazinggg!!
Personally, I perfer a glowy complexion to avoid the plastic doll look...just me though


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Mar 31, 2009)

I talk so much about matte that my mom (who had tuned me out abit) asked if I finally was seeing someone special!  I said yes, but that his name was "MAC" and not "matte."  I let her know that "matte" is just someone I flirt with.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The matte Pro pigments MAC has are fierce!  I found Smoke Signal (in the permanent pro line it is Burnt Burgundy) at a CCO and OH MY WORD it is the LAW for I beautiful smokey crease.  LOVES IT!!!  Just got Polished Ivory, Deep Brown, and Rich Purple a few days ago and I am already heavily flirting with those mattes!  LOL!


----------

